# Where Do You Store Your Camper?



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

Just curious where everyone stores their rig. Our HOA does not allow us to keep it in our driveway. So we have it at the Boat/RV lot. At $30.00 a month it was one of the cheaper places we found.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Go SPURS!!!

James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

James,

No room for the Outback at the inn, so had to find a manger for it. Wanted it covered so that only let me choose from a couple of sites. RV storage, covered, anywhere from $35 to $70 per month. Lucky me, found a spot at the $70 one. Plenty big, though, so it's easier to maneuver it into it's stall.

There was a thread sometime back that others started; not sure where it's at, though.

How far in South Texas are you? I'm in northwest central Texas myself, 
Abilene.

Mark


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

$70.00 covered...not bad.

I'm in San Antonio.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We don't have a HOA, and no neighborhood covenants either, so it stays right in my driveway for the summer. Winters are spent in the back yard, so the driveway has space to push that white stuff that like to fall from the sky here in NE.

Tim


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

I would love to be able to park ours in the drive. It's such a pain to haul all my tools out to the storage lot whenever I need to work on it. And then of course I forget something and have to go back.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We are lucky, we get to keep our Outback at the house.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

keep it in my riveway most of the time, but rented space in a local frmers machine shed for $30 per month. great deal for covered spot and only 10 minuted from my house.

scott


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Mine is parked right along side of my garage all year long....when I'm not camping that is.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ours is stored at the Lockheed Employee's Recreation Area on Lake Lanier in Georgia. Runs us $150 per year but it isn't covered and it is an hour from our house.

Reverie


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Ours is stored at an outdoor storage place that charges $60 per month









There are some indoor places for $70-80 that are all full and a couple that charge $150 for big RV's!

We're working on an angle to store at home.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Storing ours at my parents house. They have 1 acer of land plus they are there to watch my baby...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a nice "site" with full hookups in the backyard. No complaints from my neighbor a little harassing when I had two Outbacks lined up for a couple of weeks Outbacks make good fences 60'x10'









John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have a HOA that prohibits the Outback, but we don't have room in the driveway anyway. Ours is at a covered space about 8 minutes away for $80/month. It has video surveillance and an onsite manager.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

We have a 9'X30' section of grass between our driveway and the neighbors house. This is where we keep it. Like John said, Outbacks make great fences!









Chris


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We too are lucky as we keep her in the RV pad right next to the house-has full hookups too! The only thing about that spot is that the AC unit is out there too so we have to manuever around it when parking. Let's see, the area is 12 feet wide with a 3 foot AC unit about 1/3 the way back. Yep, that was fun the first couple of times trying to back it in! Now we have it down to appx 4 1/2 minutes from street to parked. Perfection!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

We keep ours in the back part of the driveway, behind the house. We want to put it on its own level pad, just haven't decided where to make it. We also want to be able to put a cover over it. We have water & elec. hookups only.

Dreamtimers


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thankfully right next to the house with full hook-ups!









Oh yeah, and those of you who are parked in storage, the local rate in my area is $161 per month for uncovered storage.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

When we finished up camping on Sunday we got in line to dump at the State Park. A few minutes later the Ranger tells us the folks in front had filled up the dump station tank (some overflow, too







). I told my wife that we need a set up like CJ...full hookups at home! That would be great if we could keep our trailer parked at our house for more than 72 hours.

So now I need to leave work early today and drive to the Castle Rock dump station. I would dump there all the time if it were open on weekends. It is open only weekdays until 5 PM. I also prefer to tow home as emply as possible.

Randy


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

We keep ours in the drive way for the summer and next to the house for the winter. We ran a line from the septic tank to next to the drive to dump at home our state did away with public dump sites some towns around us still have sites but they are closing one by one do to people dumping all kinds of junk in them motor oil, beer cans, diepers, to name a few. Ken


----------



## Walker Camping Co. (May 17, 2005)

Full hook-ups at home, how nice is that.

On your electric hook-up, did you have to get an electrician to install a 30amp breaker, or do you just run it off an exsisting circuit?

GO SPURS!

James


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Have a site 70ft long and 10feet wide beside the house with easy access to electric and water. Need to work on getting a sewage hookup.

Since our lot is 5 acres I am able to swing around the house making it a pull through site.







I'm spoiled.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I pay $60 a month thanks to one PITA neighbor that got a knot in her panties because of the Outback!! No one else cared!!! No cover, no hook ups. All of the available locations near my home were $50-70 per month. Nothing like tacking on another $60 to the payment every month, $720 a year for parking!! That s---s!!!






























The good news is.....I'm not bitter!























If it weren't for my kids and there friends and the fine school that they attend, my butt would have already been gone.

Josh,

I would pay you to store it if you weren't the opposite direction of the beach!!!

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This is our first camper and right now it is parked in the back yard. We have 15 amp electric and water available.

For the winter I have a customer that is a farmer and has a large barn and he has offered to allow me to park it inside for free!!! I can see a extra special deal on the next truck that he buys!!!









Gary


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

For most of the year, we keep our Outback at home, either in the driveway or on a gravel pad we installed behind our garage. No hookups though... In the winter, we store it at a fairground nearby where they fill the agricultural buildings with boats and RV's all winter. Cost for covered storage October through March is $10/foot ($220 for our 21RS). Only negative is that once it's stored, it's locked away until spring. No running back to get stuff you left there. Even so, I really like that it's covered up out of the weather for half the year. Hopefully that will extend the life of the unit. We hope to keep it for a long time!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I did have an electrician install the electrical box as it has both 30 and 50 amp service, and was just more than I wanted to stick my hands into







I did the water, sewer, and cable TV myself though


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

California Jim said:


> I did have an electrician install the electrical box as it has both 30 and 50 amp service, and was just more than I wanted to stick my hands into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Power,water,sewer,and cable! How big is the smile on your face when the DW sends you to the dog house?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Shhhhhhhh ! Lets just keep that as our little secret


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We kept our TT right along side the house.
Have a contractor coming on Wed to talk about putting
a bigger septic tank in. So in the process will ask him 
to tee off the main line to the camper which is only 10' from it.
Then I'll run a new power line and cable out to it.
Then I'll be set.
Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, be careful with the building codes. Don't know about PA, but in CT, the local health departments get very picky when it comes to septic systems. Are you just adding a bigger tank, or are you changing the fields too?

Tim


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We have been very lucky to have a side yard for our 26RS. The only requirement our HOA put on us was to pave the area. 
I have just a 15amp service now and really planning on talking to an electrician to get 30amp service.

Question: what do you folks do to protect your trailer during severe weather. Does anyone in hurricane country tie their trailers down?

take care out there,


----------



## winkhink (Apr 4, 2005)

Military storage area for ID card holders at a price of $160 a year, not covered, gravel and a back in spot, 30ft long.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My brothers have an excavating business. I am able to store it in their yard during the winter at a cost of about 1 case of beer a month (more or less depending on how generous I feel). The good part is I get to share the rent.

During the summer I keep it in the driveway so we can take off at a moments notice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Tim,
Just upgrading to a larger tank.
Permit have all been OK'ed just waiting for the contractor
Don


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

[quote name='ffbeancounter' date='Jun 13 2005, 09:57 PM']

Question: what do you folks do to protect your trailer during severe weather. Does anyone in hurricane country tie their trailers down?

I tied mine down thru the 3 hurricanes we had last year. Drilled 3/8 steel anchors into concrete slab with eyebolts. Then heavy duty straps over front and rear frame. Trailer never moved but the 80 mph + winds blew rain up in the ac unit and got water in the ceiling. New outback is shorter so this year I will have to drill new anchors in. Also do somthing about covering top.
Lawton


----------



## coachsrs (Mar 13, 2005)

What's a HOA?







We live on a farm.







We are very fortunate, we keep our OB at home under a covered stall in the hay shed. When we load we just pull it into the driveway.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Home Owners Association. A dreaded invention of the suburbs, the strives to make sure there is no variety, or individuality in the homes of the neighborhood. It is also the scurge of boat and RV owners nationwide.

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Here, Here Tim,

HOA's aren't the only PITA's out there. My neighborhood has not HOA, just one frustrated, single, middle aged, overweight, socially handicapped person that has decided to be the 'Covenant Natzi', of course, for the benefit of the entire neighborhood!

I'm with "coachsrs", I need a farm!

Jason


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jason, I forgot about your situation. Of couse, I always associate convenants with HOA's. Don't want 'em, don't need 'em, don't like 'em at all.

When you are paying my mortgage and my taxes, then you can tell me what I can't park my RV there. Until then, mind your own business.

Tim


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

76Cougar,

What we did with our trailer (It was not our Outback - we got ours in March) was fill all tanks to add weight and then we placed it between out house and our neighbors house. There were no trees that could fall on it and it was very sheltered from the wind. We had no damage to report. After Frances we lived out of it for about 10 days. I was happy to report that while the neighbors were taking cold showers, we were taking hot showers. It was just like camping. We hooked up our generator and we had air conditioning. If we were to have another storm, I think we would do the same thing. We live in Royal Palm Beach which is next to West Palm Beach.

Anne


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

In the street in front of our house. We are lucky that we live on a lonely street and the city parking ordinances don't apply to licensed RV trailers in the summer months.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine is on a "farm", too (if you can call 37 acres a farm). I built the building just for the RV. What isn't shown here are the 3 new bullet holes in the metal. It happened around graduation time, so I'm sure some beer was involved in the incident. Only one of the 3 shots penetrated the metal, so they must have been using a .22. I was pretty hacked off about it when I discovered the holes. The two that didn't penetrate, would have hit the RV had they gone thru the metal. Darned kids! At least they weren't using a 30.06.


----------



## dsrede2go (Feb 2, 2005)

From May to November we park our unit right next to our garage ... we live in a developing (but still rural) area 5 minutes from civilization. Our neighbors are close, but not TOO close!

From November til early May we store it in a covered metal building with a concrete floor for a $300 bill.

Thankfully our 03 has never been exposed to the snows of upstate NY!

I've thought about constructing a building for storage, but talked myself out of it because of the property tax increase that would surely result.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Driveway for the summer and in the parking lot behind my shop for the winter.

V,

Better get some kevlar for that shelter

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I had it in storage all winter (Paid for Year round) I had the TT in my driveway last couple of weeks de-winterizing and getting ready for a trip. Problem is the local bylaw officer came by and issued an infraction notice. He tells me the bylaw states I can never have the TT on my property ... not even over night.

Granted the TT hangs over the sidewalk about a foot but I got away with it all last summer. I always had an orange construction cone under the tongue to make it stand out.

I posted some pics in the gallery. I'll just keep at the storage lot and bring it down to the house the day before we head out on a trip and take my chances.
Wayne


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I store it at a RV storage lot on the Air Force Base where I work. It's $9 a month and it's a paved and fenced area. When we're going camping I just bring the trailer home from work with we and then take it back when I go back into work. I have enough room on one side of my house to store it but I would have to spend almost $10,000 to build a suitable storage area. Let's see $9 a month or $10,000, hmmm, not a hard decision. I used to keep our popup in the garage and I do miss not having the trailer at home but the setup I have now is working pretty well.


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello. I see you also live in Eagle River. So do we.....not too far from you. We also store our Outback on base. So, where have you camped so far??
It sure is nice to see people from your area with something in common.


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

Walker Camping Co. said:


> Just curious where everyone stores their rig. Our HOA does not allow us to keep it in our driveway. So we have it at the Boat/RV lot. At $30.00 a month it was one of the cheaper places we found.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> 
> ...


James,
That is why I moved out of San Antonio....HOA have a moist vacuum.... Just kidding moved due to job.... When in SA, Longs Creek Subdivision which is of 1604 and Bulverde Rd, they would sometimes complain for having the camper overnite.... I just ignored them.. Now in south east Texas, out side of Beaumont... No HOA... have RV port beside/behind the house, 14X38 covered, full hook ups including sewer dump.... makes a great dog house when the DW is not happy..... If helps to get a Solar Charger to keep the battery charged while in storage... If not do not for get to at least disconnect it... 
Jim


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We do not have any rules about parking a rig on our place. I put in a new driveway
on the other side of the house and put up my own Outback Port. (didn't put it up myself the place I bought it from put it up)

It is 16ft W/ 13ft H at center/ 30ft L. It is wde enough so we can put out the slide. They pulled into the driveway with a pickup and small trailer, and 1 1/2 Hr later it was up. It set us back $2500 but it is worth it. Two weeks after I put the 5er under it a 1 in dia. limb came down and hit the metal roof not the rubber roof on the rig. THANK YOU!!!!

In the winter I hang a large blue tarp at each end and that keeps the snow out. I throw 2 boxes of moth balls under it and that takes care of the mice.

I sleep good at night

Photosal


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We keep ours at the house. Have an acre lot with a 26x40 garage in back. Will be installing sewer and water to garage this fall. Hope to add on to allow for the length of the 28bh and still get around it. Garage already has plenty of clearance for the heigth, and is heated. I hope to start that next spring, if the honeydo list is done by then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

muliedon said:


> We keep ours at the house. Have an acre lot with a 26x40 garage in back. Will be installing sewer and water to garage this fall. Hope to add on to allow for the length of the 28bh and still get around it. Garage already has plenty of clearance for the heigth, and is heated. I hope to start that next spring, if the honeydo list is done by then.
> [snapback]51007[/snapback]​


Since we do not get much snowfall here where we live it will sit in the extra driveway beside our home. DH made it level enough. No HOA and just about every home has a camper on our street.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

Walker Camping Co. said:


> Just curious where everyone stores their rig. Our HOA does not allow us to keep it in our driveway. So we have it at the Boat/RV lot. At $30.00 a month it was one of the cheaper places we found.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> 
> ...


We park ours at the house. I made a spot for it next to the pool and grounds shed were I keep the lawn equipment. I am planning to build a RV port[car port] next to the garage. That way I can back up and hitch easier.


----------

